# Vulcanismo - 2012



## irpsit (8 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

*Tópico para seguimentos de Vulcanismo durante o ano de 2012.
*

*Links úteis*


Global Volcanism Program
http://www.volcano.si.edu/

Volcano World Eruptions
http://volcanoworld.wordpress.com/

Volcano Database
http://www.volcanodb.com/


----------



## irpsit (8 Fev 2012 às 23:04)

Adivinhem onde fica este vulcão que entrou hoje em erupção?

É na Europa e não é na Islândia.







É na Itália.
O Etna.


Por acaso hoje também ocorreu um quase-evento vulcânico ao largo da costa islandesa no vulcão submarino Eldey (nas notícias falam que pelo menos houve uma intrusão magmática até muito perto da superfície, que neste caso fica no mar a alguns kms da costa). Não foi detectado grande tremor, portanto não se confirmou nenhuma erupção, ocorreram vários sismos de magnitude 3 e 4, tendo sido libertada hoje mais energia, neste evento, do que no Katla ao longo do último ano. Os cientistas islandeses falam que uma erupção poderá ocorrer em breve neste vulcão adormecido há várias décadas.


----------



## Vince (8 Fev 2012 às 23:48)

Um interessante artigo sobre uma misteriosa erupção em 1258, oito vezes mais intensa que o Krakatau e 2 vezes o Tambora, mas apesar de ter sido apenas há 800 anos, não sabemos qual foi o vulcão ou aonde foi.




> *The Mysterious Missing Eruption of 1258 A.D.*
> Over the last few weeks, we’ve seen a number of high-profile studies come out looking at global climate that refer to a mystery. According to ice core and sediment core records from many places on the globe, there was a very large volcanic eruption in 1258 A.D. — so big that it injected somewhere between 190-270 megatonnes into the atmosphere (to put in another way, it produced between 300 and 600 megatonnes of sulfuric acid). This would make the 1258 eruption ~8 times larger than Krakatau in 1883 and two times larger than Tambora in 1815 (when comparing their sulfate injection mass; Emile-Geay et al., 2008). So, how does the geologic community (or historical community for that matter) not have any record of such an massive eruption that happened less than 800 years ago?
> 
> continua:
> http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/02/the-mysterious-missing-eruption-of-1258-a-d/


----------



## Profetaa (9 Fev 2012 às 00:09)

irpsit disse:


> Adivinhem onde fica este vulcão que entrou hoje em erupção?
> 
> É na Europa e não é na Islândia.
> 
> ...



Desculpa Irpsit, mas segundo esta noticia o Etna entrou em erupção na semana passada, e expulsou cinza a 5 mil metros de altura
http://noticias.terra.com.br/mundo/noticias/0,,OI5544284-EI8142,00-Italia+vulcao+Etna+expele+fumaca+a+mil+metros+de+altura.html


----------



## fablept (9 Fev 2012 às 01:12)

Profetaa disse:


> Desculpa Irpsit, mas segundo esta noticia o Etna entrou em erupção na semana passada, e expulsou cinza a 5 mil metros de altura
> http://noticias.terra.com.br/mundo/noticias/0,,OI5544284-EI8142,00-Italia+vulcao+Etna+expele+fumaca+a+mil+metros+de+altura.html


A data dessa notícia é de:
_05 de janeiro de 2012 • 07h16 • atualizado às 12h23 _ 


Lista de Webcams de vulcões em todo o mundo:
http://bigthink.com/ideas/26619

Com uma presença portuguesa, a ilha do Pico..mas nenhuma webcam está apontada à montanha

Diversas webcams do Etna:
http://www.hotelcorsaro.it/etna-webcams/?lan=english


----------



## irpsit (9 Fev 2012 às 22:41)

Vince, há outras erupções mistério também.

Houve uma perturbação notável em *535-536*, que ficou registada historicamente como o maior inverno vulcânico destes últimos 2000 anos. Os ice cores revelam uma camada de sulfatos, o que faz indiciar uma larga erupção vulcânica, até hoje desconhecida.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_weather_events_of_535%E2%80%93536
 A minha aposta vai para a erupção da caldeira Rabaul, na Papua Nova Guiné, que é datada de aprox 540, uma VEI6 que formou a actual caldeira de 15km.

Depois há outro evento de grande disrupção climática em *1315-1317,* naquela que foi considerada a maior fome dos últimos dois milénios. Neste caso, nem sequer há evidências que apontem para o impacto de um vulcão, embora a disrupção pode ter sido causada por uma erupção larga também.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Famine_of_1315%E2%80%931317

Depois há os casos de perturbações conhecidas como em 186 (Taupo, uma VEI7), 1453 (Kuwae), 1600 (Huaynaputina), 1783 (Laki), Tambora (1815) e Krakatoa (1883). Algumas destas tiveram efeitos globais bastante dramáticos. No entanto é numerosa a quantidade de erupções VEI6 ao longo dos últimos 2000 anos sem grande impacto. A outra VEI7 é datada de 969 do Tianchi na Coreia do Norte, da qual também desconheço se houve impacto global.

Outra curiosidade é a relativa quantidade de erupções relativamente largas, VEI5, que ao longo dos últimos séculos os Açores têm tido. Todas na Ilha de São Miguel. A última em 1630. 




Vince disse:


> Um interessante artigo sobre uma misteriosa erupção em 1258, oito vezes mais intensa que o Krakatau e 2 vezes o Tambora, mas apesar de ter sido apenas há 800 anos, não sabemos qual foi o vulcão ou aonde foi.


----------



## fablept (9 Fev 2012 às 23:56)

S.Miguel tem cicatrizes muito visiveis dessas grandes erupções..






-------
* Edit da moderação*
Parte da discussão foi movida para tópico mais apropriado:

 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/sismol...-vulcanismo-nos-acores-2286-2.html#post319249


----------



## Felipe Freitas (26 Jul 2012 às 01:34)

Vulcão Sakurajima no Japão teve uma rápida erupção no dia 24/07

!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 21:03)

Soberbo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2012 às 22:21)

Vulcão Etna em erupção agora. 






Webcam: 
http://www.radiostudio7.it/webcam.asp?web=2&id=2
http://lave.geolinfo.eu/webcams_etna.php?numero=2


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2012 às 22:24)

Vulcão Tongariro na Nova Zelândia entrou em erupção. A última vez que este vulcão havia entrado em erupção foi em 1897. 

Há relatos de queda de cinzas em algumas cidades. O nível de alerta para a aviação e vermelho.

Webcam: http://www.geonet.org.nz/images/volcano/volcams/tongariro/tongariro.jpg
O tempo atualmente está ruim.


----------



## Zapiao (6 Ago 2012 às 23:23)

Ui, 2 vulcoes em erupçao ao mesmo tempo??????????


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2012 às 23:24)

Imagem de satélite da pequena nuvem de cinzas de Tongariro.






Cinzas














Fonte das imagens: tvnz.co.nz e stuff.co.nz


----------



## fablept (7 Ago 2012 às 15:55)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Vulcão Tongariro na Nova Zelândia entrou em erupção. A última vez que este vulcão havia entrado em erupção foi em 1897.
> 
> Há relatos de queda de cinzas em algumas cidades. O nível de alerta para a aviação e vermelho.
> 
> ...



Já não está a ocorrer uma erupção e os alertas foram levantados..os cientistas dizem que esta erupção apareceu do nada, havia alguma actividade sísmica, e mudança nos teores químicos no último mês, mas não era algo que pudesse prever uma erupção. Acreditam que se tenha tratado de uma erupção hidrotermal, provocada pelo vapor de água e não de uma erupção provocada pelo magma.

Local da erupção





Algumas fotos:





2 dias antes da erupção





fonte:
http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/happened-mount-tongariro-eruption-5010016/photos


----------



## MSantos (22 Ago 2012 às 15:10)

O Vulcão Tungurahua no Equador entrou em erupção:



> No Equador, 500 famílias foram desalojadas depois que um vulcão entrou em atividade. As imagens são belas, mas o prejuízo é enorme.
> O vulcão Tungurahua começou a cuspir lava e cinzas depois de uma forte explosão de gás. Moradores de pelo menos sete cidades tiveram que sair de casa. Na localidade de Pilates, pastos e plantações foram destruídos.
> O Tungurahua está a 140 quilômetros da capital, Quito. E estava adormecido desde o fim da década de 90.



http://g1.globo.com/bom-dia-brasil/noticia/2012/08/familias-sao-desalojadas-apos-erupcao-de-vulcao-no-equador.html


----------



## Aero (23 Ago 2012 às 16:01)

fablept disse:


> A data dessa notícia é de:
> _05 de janeiro de 2012 • 07h16 • atualizado às 12h23 _
> 
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa pela resposta muito tardia, mas estive a ler este topico desde o inicio e reparei nesta pequena lacuna. Aqui ficam 2 webcams que focam o cume do Pico

http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index7.htm
http://www.climaat.angra.uac.pt/WebCams/index6.htm

Nos dias límpidos, especialmente pela manhã, é visível a fumarola existente no cume


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2012 às 21:15)

*Vulcão "Fuego" entrou em erupção na Guatemala*

Na Guatemala, o Vulcão "Fuego" entrou em erupção e está a expelir fumo e lava. O vulcão localiza-se perto da cidade turística de Antiqua e é um dos mais ativos da América Central. De acordo com as autoridades as colunas de fumo e cinzas podem vir a atingir 1500 metros de altitude. As populações locais não receberam ordem para abandonar as casas, mas há um alerta para a aviação.

Fonte: http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=584201&tm=7&layout=122&visual=61


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2012 às 19:09)

Vulcão San Cristobal entrou em erupção nesta tarde na Nicarágua. O governo está evacuando a região.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2012 às 21:42)

*Vulcão San Cristobal *


----------



## ecobcg (11 Dez 2012 às 10:59)

Desde finais de Novembro que o vulcão Kilauea, numa das suas fissuras (Puu Oo), está a escorrer lava para o mar, causando uma espécie de cascatas de lava. Um espectáculo que tem chamado muitos turistas:






Um video com algum tempo, mas que retrata a situação actual:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hnFk8-C-uAw"]Lava Ocean Adventures - YouTube[/ame]

http://au.totaltravel.yahoo.com/new...780/waterfalls-of-lava-on-hawaiis-big-island/


----------



## Profetaa (22 Dez 2012 às 23:41)

*Vulcão Copahue obriga a evacuações no Chile e Argentina*

"As autoridades de Argentina e Chile lançaram um alerta a propósito do vulcão Copahue que entrou em actividade este sábado.

Vários residentes já deixaram a área do vulcão como medida de precaução depois dos dois países terem emitido um “alerta laranja”.

O Copahue está na província de Neuquen, no sul do país, a fazer fronteira com a região de Bilbio, no Chile. Já há cinzas a cair em várias aldeias chilenas.

Também a aviação já foi alertada e pode ter que alterar rotas ou cancelar voos."

Noticia Radio Renascença


----------

